# Torres mod for Fender Champ 12



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I know I'm grasping at straws here, but does anyone on here have any experience with the Torres 'tone mod' for the Fender Champ 12?

Specifically, I want to know how easy it is to install, and if it takes care of the slightly harsh tone that comes out of the lead channel of the Champ 12?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

A good friend of mine in Sweden did this mod to his amp and revealed the schematic to me. We've both modded many amps and shared on further improvements. The mod is an improvement to the Champ 12 in my opinion and you'd discover that it incorporates some Marshall configurations in the preamp.
He says it was a good mod. It only involves a few components and can be reversed easily if you don't like the change. I don't think it costs much either since there's just a few caps and resistors involved.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gunny said:


> A good friend of mine in Sweden did this mod to his amp and revealed the schematic to me. We've both modded many amps and shared on further improvements. The mod is an improvement to the Champ 12 in my opinion and you'd discover that it incorporates some Marshall configurations in the preamp.
> He says it was a good mod. It only involves a few components and can be reversed easily if you don't like the change. I don't think it costs much either since there's just a few caps and resistors involved.


Well, I've ordered the mod. Admittedly, I'm a novice at this sort of thing. I've rewired a few guitars, but that's it. Do I need to worry about the dangers of electrical charges being stored in the components of this amp?


----------

